# ::: Werde Profispieler mit WotLK :::



## Reventon (20. Juni 2008)

*<---------------W--W--W------B--E--R--Z--E--R--K--E--R--J--U--N--G--Z------D--E------------------->*

Du verfügst über umfangreiche Raiderfahrung vor oder
nach "Burning Crusade" oder hast den Endcontent
bereits erfolgreich absolviert?

*Dann bist du unser Mann !*

Die Konzeptgilde "RumzBumzBerzerkerJungz" rekrutiert ab dem 01.06.2008,
WoW-Spieler aus ganz Europa, die sich neu orientieren wollen und den Ehrgeiz besitzen,
in einem professionellem Umfeld, den Endcontent von "WotLK" zu raiden!

Mit dem Addon im Herbst gibt es einen ähnlichen Itemreset
wie bei "Burning Crusade" *das heisst die Karten werden neu gemischt !*

Uns interessiert daher hauptsächlich deine Erfahrung, deine Aktivität und
dein Wille ab dem Addon mit zur "Spitze" zu gehören!

Du hast also die Möglichkeit entweder bei uns einen neuen Char zügig hochzuleveln
oder mit deinem Liebling zu uns zu transferieren (Horde-PVP, Festung der Stürme)

Da wir einen Stammraid bilden sind unsere Plätze für jede Klasse und Skillung limitiert.

Welche Vorraussetzungen wir haben, wo wir herkommen und
wohin unser Weg führen soll, erfährst du über unsere Website:

*Website:* http://www.berzerkerjungz.de

Wir sind gespannt auf deine aufschlussreiche Bewerbung und würden uns freuen,
Dich bald als Profispieler in unseren Reihen begrüßen zu dürfen !

Falls du Fragen zu unserem Vorhaben hast wende dich bitte per E-Mail an:

info@berzerkerjungz.de


----------



## Scharamo (20. Juni 2008)

Auch wenn ich NIE Horde spielen würde. 

Glaube geplannte Raidtage / Zeiten wäre gut zu wissen.


----------



## Moohammer (22. Juni 2008)

Schade das ihr ne hordie gilde seid sonst wär hier ein t5 deffi angeflogen gekommen der sehr aktiv ist aber leider ausgebremst wird in der gilde durch unaktivität und member mangel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


aber sowas finde ich richtig gut wenn sich so die leute finden die gas geben wollen und was erreichen im game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Moosi


----------



## Thoryia (22. Juni 2008)

RumzBumzBerzerkerJungz klingt sehr Professionell als Gildenname, alles was Recht ist.


----------



## justblue (22. Juni 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> RumzBumzBerzerkerJungz klingt sehr Professionell als Gildenname, alles was Recht ist.



Die Homepage schaut gut aus - aber der Gildenname klingt danach, als ob ihn jemand entworfen hätte, der das Alterslimit noch nicht erreicht hat...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

